# What type of Container do you store Salt in



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guys
I have a customer that wants me to keep 50 pounds of salt in there entry way to use if the sidewalk gets ice on it. They will apply it when they deem it needs it. I will be salting the parking lot and sidewalk after each event,but this salt is just a backup. What do you use,metal cans or Plastic. I worry Plastic will break easy.

Regards Mike


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I keep salt in my driveway at work. I made a wooden box out of plywood and painted the inside with oil and then painted the outside.

It won't last forever, but it has been there about 5+ years now.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

You can use a 5-gallon bucket with a lid. We use them when storing/spreading Magic salt and they work fine.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If all you're wanting to store is 50# any plastic bucket will do. I use those buckets that Kitty Litter comes in. For larger quantities, I use 30 and 55 gallon plastic barrels.

Those 2 1/2 (?) gal and 5 gal buckets from HD work, too. I think they're around $2 or $3 with a lid.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

If you are going to use 5-gallon buckets I would find a drywall contractor or painter and see if he can give you some buckets these...A good sized contractor will have tons of them... better than paying for them, and they do the same thing.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

rubbermaid containers at any box store for under $5.00 with lid


----------

